# Slim-Fit Mens EMS ("Tactical") Pants



## EpiEMS (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been doing some (fruitless) EMS pants searching looking for "slim-fit" or at least not-baggy men's EMS/"tactical"/"tacti-cool" pants. I'm a 30x30 and I find that the regular EMS pants are enormous on me! Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 11, 2013)

I picked up some Propper pants at a uniform store that are less baggy than my other pairs of 5.11s, which all told aren't awful.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 12, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I picked up some Propper pants at a uniform store that are less baggy than my other pairs of 5.11s, which all told aren't awful.



I have 5.11 both Tac-lite and regular along with a pair of those Proppers and the Proppers seem baggier to me although they are a size bigger. I wish we could still get them though, ours have a reflective stripe and it definitely helps at night. The 5.11s are definitely more comfortable though.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have 5.11 both Tac-lite and regular along with a pair of those Proppers and the Proppers seem baggier to me although they are a size bigger. I wish we could still get them though, ours have a reflective stripe and it definitely helps at night. The 5.11s are definitely more comfortable though.



Hah we well we seem to be having the opposite experience. Guess that means Epi loses!


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 14, 2013)

the 5.11 women's pants actually fit great. go ahead, make fun, but they fit like my jeans (Levi 527). I am a 32x30 and fit the size 6, you are probably the same.


----------



## UKMEDICARABIA (Sep 14, 2013)

We get ours given to us...


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have 5.11 both Tac-lite and regular along with a pair of those Proppers and the Proppers seem baggier to me although they are a size bigger. I wish we could still get them though, ours have a reflective stripe and it definitely helps at night. The 5.11s are definitely more comfortable though.



How are the Tac-Lites? Slim-ish?


----------

